# Conversion des fichiers PC .exe/.com sur MAC 7.5.2



## Jojodearaujo (21 Septembre 2002)

J'ai eu il n'y a pas longtemps, um ordinateur portable Macintosh PowerBook 5300c avec le système d'exploitation MAC-OS 7.5.2 (ou quelque chose commençant par 7.5) seulement voilà: cet ordinateur était d'occasion... donc, il n'y avait que très peu de logiciels installés (un traitement de textes plutôt pas mal, ainsi que certains logiciels installés par défaut.), mais il m'en manque pas mal comme par exemple: 
- La duplication image disque
- Les fichiers d'installation
- ARA (Apple Remote Access)
- etc...
Mais je n'en ai pas besoin pour l'instant. Par contre, à part faire du traitement de textes et le jeu "Puzzle", je commence un peu à m'ennuyer...
Je suis allé, sur mon PC avec Internet, sur quelque site proposant des logiciels pour MAC. Seulement, quand je télécharge le fichier à partir d'une disquette MAC, je suis donc obligé de la formater au système PC; mais quand je met la disquette dans le MAC, je ne peut pas ouvrir le fichier en tant qu'application car la disquette était formatée pour le PC. Je vais donc être obligé de l'effacer pour la mettre au format MAC. Je vais donc perdre les fichiers SPIRALE INFINIE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif     ... (et vice-versa quand je met une disquette PC dans mon PC pour télécharger le fichier MAC, et que je la mets ensuite dans le MAC.) CELA EST TRES ENNUYEUX ! QUE FAIRE ?


----------



## albin (22 Septembre 2002)

il faut que tu active l'extension partage de fichier mac/PC sur le mac dans ce cas tu pourra lire les supports PC.
a+


----------



## melaure (16 Octobre 2002)

Il faut téélcharger les applis sous forme d'archives (.sit et .bin) et les décompresser sous MacOS ...


----------

